# What do live plants do



## R/CBOONE72 (Jan 14, 2011)

What do live plants do for the freshwater tank? How many of them make a difference?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They eat nitrogenous waste the fish make. Some eat ammonia, others nitrite, most eat nitrate. They filter impurities from the water and they give fish places to hide. But if they die, they will rot and foul your tank if you don't take them out just like a dead fish or large overfeeding would. 

Don't expect plants to save you from water changes. A 'balanced' aquarium is packed full of plants and has 1 teeny fish or shrimp.


----------



## tomwhitely (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah..don't expect the plants to save you from changing the water. But what I've noticed is that with plants the aquarium stays clean for a longer period.

For example, without any plants I had to clean the aquarium once every 2-3 days. Now with a couple of plants, the fish tank barely needs cleaning once a week. I still clean it regularly, but it doesn't get so dirty anymore and it stays clean for a longer time. I'd say that live plants are a must have.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

For best results, you must treat your tank as if it were not a fish tank, but as an aquatic garden that happens to have a few fish in it.

Vague, but true.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Plants provide a rich texture to your aquarium that I personally enjoy a great deal. I refuse to use any plastic plants whatsoever. It's great cover for baby fish, shy fish, eels that stalk their prey (the baby guppies and platies) 
They do use up some of the nitrites, but not enough you can forget about water changes.
They can help keep algae under control by using up the nutrients and also blocking light (such as the floating plants.) They provide a rich surface for algae-nibbling fish to forage, such as mollies as well as food for herbivorous fish.
To me, they add a dimension that enriches my fishkeeping experience.
Good luck to you.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

The best thing about live plants is they look good! Just google "Takashi Amano", the best aquascaper, and you will see what I mean.


----------

